# Gravel/ fire road wheels anyone running this wheelset?



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

https://amclassic.com/index.php/wheels/29-mtb-race.html

This wheelset seems to check all the boxes for what i'm looking for. 
32 hole, tubeless ready, great looking profile, 24mm internal width, 
front/rear thru axle, and all at 1459 grams!

Does anyone have any experience with this wheelset?


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

Haven't had any experience but THat's perty light. Ive built quite a few around the 1500 gram range with a 24/28 build. I9 CX hubs and Pacenti SL 25 rim using 14/15 gauge spokes and Alloy nipples. 

THat rim must be really light, but it is cool that it is 28 wide. THe 14/16 gauge spokes are helping knock some of the weight off thier wheels also.


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

Enoch562 said:


> Haven't had any experience but THat's perty light. Ive built quite a few around the 1500 gram range with a 24/28 build. I9 CX hubs and Pacenti SL 25 rim using 14/15 gauge spokes and Alloy nipples.
> 
> THat rim must be really light, but it is cool that it is 28 wide. THe 14/16 gauge spokes are helping knock some of the weight off thier wheels also.


Whats your thought on spoke gauge vs. spoke count? 28h rim with beefier spokes or 32h with thinner?


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't have any experience with that set but I have their Wide Lightning wheelset on my mountain bike that doesn't seem too much different than the wheelset in your link. The wide lightnings are wider, 29mm inside width and a little heavier but they are the same depth. They hold up well to mtb riding and I'm no lightweight. 

I called American Classic to find out if I could fit cyclocross/gravel tires on my wheels and their advice was that the inside width was too wide for anything less than a 1.9 mtb tire. If you're thinking of running these with gravel tires I might check with AM and find out what they recommend as minimum width for tires. I bet they're OK for 30mm and up tires but it might be good to make sure.


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

Aadub said:


> Whats your thought on spoke gauge vs. spoke count? 28h rim with beefier spokes or 32h with thinner?


32 light gauge spokes should be as good as 28 bigger spokes. I think the weight is just about the same. I'm sure that rim is light so more supported area is a good thing.


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

Will a road cassette (11/32 shimano) fit on this freehub body? 




Aadub said:


> https://amclassic.com/index.php/wheels/29-mtb-race.html
> 
> This wheelset seems to check all the boxes for what i'm looking for.
> 32 hole, tubeless ready, great looking profile, 24mm internal width,
> ...


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Check out November wheels. For that price they just built me a set of 32 spoke HED Belgium + centerlock disc wheels with White Industries hubs. If you don't need the disc brakes, it would probably be less expensive, and I am completely pleased with the quality and service.


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendation on November wheels. I sent them a note to see if they will ship to Canukistan.



wgscott said:


> Check out November wheels. For that price they just built me a set of 32 spoke HED Belgium + centerlock disc wheels with White Industries hubs. If you don't need the disc brakes, it would probably be less expensive, and I am completely pleased with the quality and service.


----------

